# Seki Knife Festival 2015



## osakajoe (Sep 23, 2015)

Any fellow members who also live in Japan (or outside of) planning on attending?


----------



## pkjames (Sep 23, 2015)

i am going


----------



## ecchef (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a link?


----------



## pkjames (Sep 23, 2015)

http://seki-hamono.jp/


----------



## JBroida (Sep 24, 2015)

i'll be in japan, but doing other things sadly this year


----------



## ecchef (Sep 24, 2015)

I got a boat load of 'use or lose' leave time to burn up...:chin:


----------



## osakajoe (Sep 24, 2015)

I won't be able to make it this year but figured it be nice to see who could go and possibly meet up. My colleagues will be going but I have to work in Osaka.


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 24, 2015)

Got few knifemaker friends from down under going too , I am very jealous of them


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 25, 2015)

I would LOVE to go to this show.


----------

